# Mother sponsoring daughter for Abu Dhabi visa



## Jules05 (May 17, 2017)

Hi all - I am initiating negotiations for a work contract in Abu Dhabi and I've been looking at some issues mothers have had sponsoring their children. I fulfill all of the basic requirements (salary; company provides housing + schooling costs + healthcare for both + other benefits; sole custody and required documents, etc) but recently it has come to my attention that, whereas in Dubai I would have no problem sponsoring my daughter, in Abu Dhabi I would necessarily need to be in *engineering, education or medicine*.

I work in tech. I am hoping someone can help me out here: a) is this true? b) if so, how rigid is this guideline and are they open to considering specific cases? c) wouldn't the company, whose HQ are in AD, know this - and if they do know this, is it an indication that there may be a workaround?

Any thoughts are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Yes it's possible but needs to be approved at immigration, a good PRO/company rep will normally take care of it as long as your seniority and income matches whatever the immigration manager on duty deems sufficient.

If the company is applying in advance for you and your daughter's entry permits (with you as your child's sponsor) you will know at that stage if its approved.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mino2302 (Feb 23, 2017)

it s not problem. you need to find a good pro or a person who provides services for these visas. my husband got it done for my daughter from my previous marriage.


----------

